# Chapter 10



## Papa-DRB (Apr 23, 2008)

I have not received an email with my link for Chapter 10. I am a subscriber. I have logged into the store and cannot find any of my downloads nor the new Chapter. Please help

-- david
Papa-DRB


----------



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2008)

Papa-DRB said:
			
		

> I have not received an email with my link for Chapter 10. I am a subscriber. I have logged into the store and cannot find any of my downloads nor the new Chapter. Please help
> 
> -- david
> Papa-DRB




We can't help directly - RPGNow isn't part of EN World and I have no control over it.  However, it does seem that some people did not get the link for that adventure, but it stil appeared in the purchase list for download.

You can't find ANY of your downloads?  That sounds like a major problem with the store.  I've just checked and my own are there.  It's probably worth an email to RPGnow in the short term.  If they can't help you, we'll figure out a way to get it to you manually.


----------



## Papa-DRB (Apr 23, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You can't find ANY of your downloads?




I just checked that. The only download that is shown under history is one from 2006. *All* my Burning Sky Chapters, and Monte's Book of Experimental Might are gone.... *sigh*

I will send a note to them


----------



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2008)

You're sure you don't have two accounts or anything?  Wiping your purchase history is pretty inconvenient!

Don't worry - whatever happens, I'll make sure you get the adventures somehow.


----------

